

Ex-Googler Invents A Better Way To Buy Bras - gerasini
http://www.fastcodesign.com/3028267/ex-googler-invents-a-better-way-to-buy-bras?utm_source=facebook

======
glasz
nice features would be social sharing and cloud syncing.

